# Advice please Deca Test cycle pct? thoughts ideas?



## 69bud69 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am on a Deca Test cycle that looks like this:

Week 1 Deca yellow top 200mg 
Week 2 Deca yellow top 200mg 
Week 3 Deca yellow top 200mg 
Week 4 Deca yellow top 200mg 
Week 5 Nadrodex 300mg Pentadex 300mg 
Week 6 Nadrodex 300mg Pentadex 300mg
Week 7 Nadrodex 300mg Pentadex 300mg
Week 8 Nadrodex 300mg Pentadex 300mg
Week 9 Nadrodex 300mg Pentadex 300mg

I am at week 6 tommorow and gains so far have been impressive i am 6"3 230 lbs at the moment 20% bodyfat.

Eating big 5000 cleanish cals per day with milk thistle 380mg per day.

Looking to use tamoxifen as pct, any idea's/advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 3, 2009)

Ideas for PCT? Can you give us some history?


----------



## 69bud69 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have done 2 cycles back in 07 sust 250mg deca 300mg for four weeks. Put on really good size with the two cycles, used tamoxifen and tribulus terrestrius for three weeks after each cycle. Was recommended to use hcg but storage was the problem with that.
Anyway missed most of 08 with knee and shoulder probs start training again properly start 09. Decided to run this cycle. I was wondering mainly if it would be possible to use just tamoxifen as a sole pct or would it need to be stacked? Or due to half life etc would something different be better?


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 6, 2009)

I would advice you to reduce bodyfat before starting a cycle!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 6, 2009)

*NEVER* start a cycle without having your PCT products on hand!!


----------



## 69bud69 (Jul 6, 2009)

Should be able to get hold of whatever I will need its not like i need it today. Anyway its mainly to help get over the injuries, which it is doing. Its allowing me to lift heavier without any pain etc


----------



## 69bud69 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fair points but dont really help me with the pct. Does anyone have any advice regarding what i should actually use for pct?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 7, 2009)

69bud69 said:


> Fair points but dont really help me with the pct. Does anyone have any advice regarding what i should actually use for pct?



4 weeks of clomid. 150/100/100/50 (something along these lines)

HCG as well if you are not running it during your cycle.

/V


----------



## 69bud69 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok thanks mate, have just got a box of clomid sorted. Would you advise using proviron in combination? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nah, you wont need the proviron at the end.  Save it for when you are on.

/V


----------



## 69bud69 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers big man.
So for next time just run it throughout the full course of the cycle? What dosage would you recomend?

Also how long do you recomend between cycles? 

I have got 2 x deca yellow tops 200mg. 5 x deca 300mg. 5 x Test left over.

Was just going to run the 300mg deca and 300mg test for a 5 week course, is there any point in using the 200mg yellow tops, what do you think?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 16, 2009)

69bud69 said:


> Cheers big man.
> So for next time just run it throughout the full course of the cycle? What dosage would you recomend?
> 
> Also how long do you recomend between cycles?
> ...



Time on = time off.  As far as the proviron is concerned, I run it starting day one of my first injection.  Average between 50-100mg ed, depending how heavy the cycle is.

I'm not a fan of short cycles, especially ones that have deca, deca takes forever to work.  I think short cycles should be used only for pre-contest prep.

/V


----------



## 69bud69 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers really appreciate the advice.  
So would you bin the deca and run a test only or just get more of each for a longer cycle.
The main point of the deca was for the benifit of joint therapy (suffer knee and shoulder probs).
I have noticed with the cycle i am on now, no probs with pain, body fat % decreased noticably, some water retention, muscle mass increased noticably.
What would you recommend for next cycle? I want to get it right next time


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 16, 2009)

69bud69 said:


> Cheers really appreciate the advice.
> So would you bin the deca and run a test only or just get more of each for a longer cycle.
> The main point of the deca was for the benifit of joint therapy (suffer knee and shoulder probs).
> I have noticed with the cycle i am on now, no probs with pain, body fat % decreased noticably, some water retention, muscle mass increased noticably.
> What would you recommend for next cycle? I want to get it right next time



I'd wait, make sure all else is in order, and run them both consecutively.  Test & deca make for an excellent cycle, done correctly.

I can't say what's best for your next cycle.  You might want to bulk, or perhaps cut.  Depends on what your goals are.  Lets see how much you end up keeping this time around (LBM).

/V


----------



## 69bud69 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have got a 5 week supply of deca 300mg and test 300mg.
If a short deca cycle is not as effective would it be an idea for me to run the rest of what i have.
I am still gaining strength and have reduced bodyfat.
Also I have some proviron would it be worth throwing that in now or saving it for the start of a cycle?

Any advice appriciated.


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 1, 2009)

Also the guy who sorted by proviron + clomid gave me a pack of Naposim 5mg and said to take 1 before each workout for a good pump, from what iv read they look pretty risky, they cause male pattern baldness, water retention, increased aggresion + are liver toxic. Is this all true? Is there any reason i should run these during the cycle?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 1, 2009)

69bud69 said:


> Also the guy who sorted by proviron + clomid gave me a pack of Naposim 5mg and said to take 1 before each workout for a good pump, from what iv read they look pretty risky, they cause male pattern baldness, water retention, increased aggresion + are liver toxic. Is this all true? Is there any reason i should run these during the cycle?



It's very common to see guys using dbol (Naposim) for the first 4-6 weeks of a cycle.  It's often used to "kickstart" a cycle, or to frontload with.  The dbol "pumps" you get feel AMAZING in the gym.  If it's your first time using it, you can try running 20-30mg....just don't exceed more than 50mg a day.  We try and limit the use of these orals to just the beginning, due to the fact that they can take a toll on your liver.  Be sure to use liver protection, something like milk thistle/LIV 52, etc.

Not sure how much your 5 week supply is, how many gr or mg of what do you have?  There is no place for deca in a 5 week cycle.  Your cycle will just about be over when the deca decides to kick in.  If you are still on the cycle, take the proviron.  If not, wait and use it when you start next time.  It can help in the end, it helps release more of your natural test.  Good luck!


/V


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 1, 2009)

No mate what i ment was im coming to the end of my 9 week deca test cycle but i was asking if i should add the extra 5 weeks of deca at 300mg per week and test at 300mg per week. Or if that would be a bit much for only my 3rd cycle. As the general opinion from ppl is a longer deca cycle seems to be better


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 1, 2009)

Gotcha.  If you only have 5 weeks worth left, I say use it now.  That would make for a 14 week cycle, and that's ok.  I would also stop the deca _2 weeks before_ you stop the test....you will recover quicker this way.  And yes, use the proviron if you have it on hand.  You could run it until the end of PCT if you wanted.

/V


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Will do that.
I know its a long time off (another 14 weeks) but im thinking about my next cycle.
I am now down to 14% bodyfat, however i feel i need to lose more.
Obviously extra cardio + diet are the key but i was considering a bodenone cycle down the road to assist with this. What are your thoughts on this, I know it was designed initially for use with animals which immediataly puts me off but from what I can gather it appears good for cutting + vascularity and the sides seem pretty low, ability to keeps gains appears decent, however there is a lot of conflicting stuff out there, what are your thoughts?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 2, 2009)

69bud69 said:


> Will do that.
> I know its a long time off (another 14 weeks) but im thinking about my next cycle.
> I am now down to 14% bodyfat, however i feel i need to lose more.
> Obviously extra cardio + diet are the key but i was considering a bodenone cycle down the road to assist with this. What are your thoughts on this, I know it was designed initially for use with animals which immediataly puts me off but from what I can gather it appears good for cutting + vascularity and the sides seem pretty low, ability to keeps gains appears decent, however there is a lot of conflicting stuff out there, what are your thoughts?



I believe you are talking about "EQ" aka Equipoise (Boldenone Undeclynate) a derivative of Dianabol.  I love the stuff...and you can use it to both cut and bulk.  I find it to have similar characteristics to deca.  It takes a long time to kick in.  EQ is notorious for giving one "hunger pains".  I find these hunger pains to be a benefit, especially when bulking.  These pains usually taper off after a few weeks though.  And yes, you will never find human/pharm grade EQ.  Only from vet labs or UGLs.

If you are looking to take your BF% further down, I would first start trying to cut salt out of all your food.  This alone will drop your BF%, especially with the right diet.  If that's not enough, you can try using a T3/Clen combo for a couple weeks...but you need to do a lot of homework before messing with your thyroid.

/V


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 17, 2009)

Question for victor, I have read alot of post where you advised using hcg during cycle + pct. I have been planning on just running it after the cycle to see how this effects me.
As you advised I stopped the use of deca two weeks before the end of the cycle, while still using the test. How long after my last shot of test would you leave it before i start my hcg and how many i.u's and how often do you reccomend considering I am just using it after the cycle?
Cheers in advance......


----------



## quark (Aug 18, 2009)

69bud69 said:


> Question for victor, I have read alot of post where you advised using hcg during cycle + pct. I have been planning on just running it after the cycle to see how this effects me.
> As you advised I stopped the use of deca two weeks before the end of the cycle, while still using the test. How long after my last shot of test would you leave it before i start my hcg and how many i.u's and how often do you reccomend considering I am just using it after the cycle?
> Cheers in advance......



 If I may... there's a very good thread by Primordial here. They're pumping their PCT products but the hcg info is outstanding.


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 22, 2009)

So i have sorted my hcg, what do ppl think of this for pct?
2 weeks after last test injection: day 1 - 200mg of clomid and 40mg tamoxifen
Following 10 days - clomid 50mg and tamoxifen 20mg.
Last 10 days clomid at 50mg a day.


----------



## 69bud69 (Aug 28, 2009)

Plus i will add creatine


----------

